
Virtual markets for project management, entrepreneurship within entreprise - zettacircl
https://xyotta.com/
======
_1tan
Reminds of the sadly dead Assembly:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150315051323/https://assembly....](https://web.archive.org/web/20150315051323/https://assembly.com/).

